# Adding Bluetooth functionality to Audi Concert



## fruitloopy (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi All

I bought my first TT Mk2 a couple of weeks ago and couldnt be happier!
However, I would really like to get my Bluetooth functionality back. A sh1t hot car deserves Bluetooth!

I have an aftermarket double-din headunit with Bluetooth functionality available and I know I can buy a fascia replacement but I'm not sure about the harness adaptor. Do I need one? What type, how much, etc.

Is there a better alternative that allows me to keep the original Audi Concert headunit?

I don't have steering wheel controls which makes this job a bit easier.

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The stereo has nothing to do with Bluetooth 
The phone module is totally seperate mate

To retro fit the oem one is very simple but you'll need vcds to code it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Sophus (Apr 26, 2013)

Or, you could retrofit a new head unit and get even more functionality. Pioneer Sph120da seem to be a popular choice.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Sophus said:


> Or, you could retrofit a new head unit and get even more functionality. Pioneer Sph120da seem to be a popular choice.


Never been a fan of aftermarket head units, they always seem to look out of place with the rest of the interior

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

legend139 said:


> Sophus said:
> 
> 
> > Or, you could retrofit a new head unit and get even more functionality. Pioneer Sph120da seem to be a popular choice.
> ...


I agree with that comment....

Could pick a second hand RNSE and AMI/module..more work but wouldgive you more functionality.


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

I've been looking at options for this too.

Dension look the part but I've now discounted having read about issues with Audi's.
That left me with either Connects2 or Grom (I have no Ipod port so can't go the Tune 2 Air route)

Although I've just found this one on Amazon which is only £70 :
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bluetooth-Hands ... N15XH54K9M

But I'm torn between going for straight bluetooth or getting the Parrot Asteroid Mini which includes map functionality, I like to retain originality too and don't want a target for thieves on the dash so preference is leaning toward straight bluetooth.

Just waiting on my radio keys so I can whip out the current unit and check connectors before ordering.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

I stuck one of these in really simple instal http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/s/ref=nb_ ... +bluetooth


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Do those play ok with oem BT voice?


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Assume the silence implies although you have/had one of these you didn't have OEM Bluetooth for Voice?

For those who know nothing of this product. What I'm thinking is if the BT aux adapter at £10 I had happily worked along side the voice BT then chances are this can. Tempted to gamble and then regrettably sell on if there is any issue with it.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry been busy I'm in Turkey and WiFi is poor I use it for hands free and streaming Spotify direct from my phone. I can't answer your question I'm afraid as I've not got the BT voice. It's a very simple install plugs into the CD multichanger port on the stereo you set a couple of dip switches on the unit it takes it power from the head unit then run the mic to where you want it and away yoiu go. Pressing the CD button twice gets you to an extra CD list and then browse the tracks on you phone and hit play simples.


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

Ive ordered one - got it £10 cheaper from ebay for the same device. Will let you know if its any good once it turns up.

I don't have oem bt or multichangr so this will slot straight in (hopefully).


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Any joy with getting and fitting the Bluetooth device


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes actually fitted it last night and it works a treat. In the end I bought this one from ebay :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251272652621? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Couple of things I've noticed. Firstly I had an Aux port on my car, this replaces the Aux port connector so you'll lose that functionality although the device actually has an Aux port itself.

Then when you plug it in you will get 2 bluetooth units detected - one saying Audi and one for the device. One is for the phone and the other is for audio. You can connect to the non Audi one but I found if you connect to both the names of callers appear on the dash and phone appears on the head unit.

I've also added a USB stick so I can play music not from my phone, this should save some battery.

And the great thing is it is controllable from the MFSW - both volume and track changes are possible. So in all, for £70 I'm well pleased. Quality is very good, it even appears to have fixed my buzzing speaker issue which is probably purely coincidental - only downside is when flipping between audio and phone there is a few second delay while it sorts itself out.

It fits in the top of the glovebox perfectly. One bit of advise for those routing the cables...the top internal piece of the glovebox actually just pulls out, if you see in the photo where I have the device, that whole section will detach. Just grab it and pull it hard. This will allow much easier access for routing the cables and also allow you to drill the access hole in a slightly less visible place than I have it. (I didn't realise it detached until after drilling and attempting to route the cables, after 30 mins faffing about I gave it a pull and it slid out)

The Mic I have placed it on the right hand side of the dash and routed the cable behind the clocks and acrossto the glovebox using a wire coat hanger, took less than 5 minutes to route. Here's a couple of photo's...(if they aren't visible someone let me know and I'll try again)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Why run a mic etc if you already have Audi Bluetooth 
It's the oem Audi Bluetooth that is providing the phone book and display etc 
The new unit won't

Volume from steering wheel yes but how can you change track from aux ?????

Edit : it isn't aux, it's replicating a cd changer which is why you can change track

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

I've not got Audi bluetooth as far as I'm aware.

Only had the car a couple of weeks but first thing I did was try to find bluetooth - nothing came back at all on 2 different phone types - S4 Mini and Iphone 5.

Plugged this unit in and 2 different bluetooth connections are now visible. 3 if you include my ODB bluetooth dongle.

So I can only assume that both connections are from the box and not the car. Either that or me fiddling about with connectors has somehow triggered the standard bluetooth to start working.

Either way I'm happy as its working and it didn't cost a fortune.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

It's Deffo a genuine Bluetooth unit you have if its showing phone book etc on dis and stereo

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Fatbloater (Jun 10, 2015)

You're right. So I've just conducted a test by disconnecting the new unit and I still have Audi Bluetooth.

So it appears that Audi bluetooth wasn't working originally. But the act of disconnecting and re-connecting the power to the stereo has somehow made it work again. Which is great news.

I'll keep the Bluetooth adaptor anyway as it'll be handy for Audio and it works well as a multichanger from USB port device.

In terms of mods that's about me done - unless you include the new Audi keyring and blue dust caps ! lol

Update - Just found a minor issue - I can find no way of skipping beyond what is classed as Disk 6. That is the 6th folder on the USB stick. So I'm going to have to bunch songs in 6 folders instead. Which is a bit of a nuisance as I'm stuck on Madness and can't get to Madonna !! Bluetooth Audio won't be a problem as its controlled from the phone.


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

Fatbloater said:


> Yes actually fitted it last night and it works a treat. In the end I bought this one from ebay :
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251272652621? ... EBIDX%3AIT
> 
> I've also added a USB stick so I can play music not from my phone, this should save some battery.


I got round the phone battery issue by fitting a piggy back fuse and connecting a USB socket and ran a charging cable behind the dash and dropped it out below the stereo, I cut a small slot in the plastic filler under the stereo and the charging cable can be pushed in and pulled out when required or tucked up on top of the AC unit when not in use. Phone fits onto a holder on an inverted air vent bracket sold on here of course viewtopic.php?f=19&t=924882


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

Fatbloater said:


> You're right. So I've just conducted a test by disconnecting the new unit and I still have Audi Bluetooth.
> 
> So it appears that Audi bluetooth wasn't working originally. But the act of disconnecting and re-connecting the power to the stereo has somehow made it work again. Which is great news.
> 
> ...


I have OEM Bluetooth so this should work for me too. Was it easy? I'm useless and never modded anything!! My glove does look different though as it looks like you have the infil for what would have been the CD changer. I don't have that little shelf. Assume back of unit however the ports required are all standard.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Oem Bluetooth is for phone calls only mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi

I have the same question as the originator.I would like to know how to get bluetooth for phone calls from my iPhone. I have the 2012 TT S-Line with a Concert radio, steering controls, an aux 3.5 socket but no connector in the gloove box.

Couldn't really follow the above. But for me is it easily possible. I think the above was saying you can plug a module into the 3.5mm ?

CARLO


----------



## azbaz125 (Oct 30, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> The stereo has nothing to do with Bluetooth
> The phone module is totally seperate mate
> 
> To retro fit the oem one is very simple but you'll need vcds to code it
> ...


Hi retro sorry to contact u like this but this website doesn't let me PM ATM is there any other way I can contact you.

Thankyou


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

CarloSalt said:


> Hi
> 
> I have the same question as the originator.I would like to know how to get bluetooth for phone calls from my iPhone. I have the 2012 TT S-Line with a Concert radio, steering controls, an aux 3.5 socket but no connector in the gloove box.
> 
> ...


That's for music streaming mate

For Bluetooth / phone calls you need a complete module, loom, antenna & mic

Have you sat in the car with the ignition on and put your phones Bluetooth on and done a search ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

azbaz125 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> > The stereo has nothing to do with Bluetooth
> ...


Pm'd you my number, text me

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Oem Bluetooth is for phone calls only mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Hi mate. I know. I have the OEM BT for voice BUT wish to retain that but also get a BT module installed to be able to bring BT Music to the care!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Just get yourself a iPod dock ( dirt cheep ) and a tune2air module mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> Just get yourself a iPod dock ( dirt cheep ) and a tune2air module mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I can't. I have no CD changer or glove connection. Unless I'm mistaken. Keep going round in same circles :|


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The iPod dock goes in the glovebox where a cd changer would and the loom / connections come with it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## t3zler (Nov 2, 2014)

ReTTro fit said:


> The iPod dock goes in the glovebox where a cd changer would and the loom / connections come with it
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


So without any sign of anything in the glove I'm ok? Everything comes with the dock and tune to air? Any links? It a hard job?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info on the Anycar one I've just found one on Amazon for £34! With free delivery! Excited now! Why Audi didn't instal them as standard I do not know.

My cars already got a hands free phone thing all set up but I don't even know how to use it. I imagine it would all come to life if I got hold of the correct phone holder for it but going to take it out as only want to play music from my iPod/iPhone


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

So I got the Anycar one it was really easy to instal once I actually got the head unit out BUT it's rubbish!

There is a slight delay after each song starts and it looks messy in the glove box

I think I shall be taking it out and returning it


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

wlondoner said:


> So I got the Anycar one it was really easy to instal once I actually got the head unit out BUT it's rubbish!
> 
> There is a slight delay after each song starts and it looks messy in the glove box
> 
> I think I shall be taking it out and returning it


Mine is perfect using Spotify over bluetooth no delay no complaints. You can't blame the unit for the way it looks in your glove box as it depends how you fitted it. For 70 quid it gives me cd quality music miles better than the auxiliary input and really how often do you open your glovebox. Each to their own though.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info your right it works ALOT better on the Bluetooth than the Aux link to iPhone

That will teach me for skipping through the instructions lol


----------



## mcdhibs (Jan 13, 2015)

wlondoner said:


> Thanks for the info your right it works ALOT better on the Bluetooth than the Aux link to iPhone
> 
> That will teach me for skipping through the instructions lol


Ha Ha no worries glad it's better for you now.

Mike


----------

